
Automatic Kernel Optimization for Deep Learning on All Hardware Platforms - ziheng
https://tvm.ai/2018/10/03/auto-opt-all.html
======
ma2rten
It took me a moment to understand what kernel in the title is referring to.
They are not referring to the machine learning term, but a CUDA kernel, a GPU
program.

~~~
crowwork
indeed, they refer to GPU (kernel) programs

